# LT 155 Stops Running



## llkwisc (May 30, 2011)

The engine will start after sitting overnight, but runs only approx. 10 minutes before stopping. Will not start again unless allowed to sit for an extended time period. Any ideas out there?


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I'd be checking three things:-

1. Fuel Cap breather hole(there's a little vent hole in the fuel cap which if blocked can disrupt fuel flow)
2. Fuel Filter (the inline filters can block & need occassional replacement)
3. Wiring: Under the bonnet on the LHS of the "dashwall" the wiring insulation can start to break down from heat fatigue/age as it is routed too close to the engine & can cause shorting on the block (easily fixed with spiral wrap &/or heat shrink insulation) - suggest you may want to do this anyway as without the "spiral wrap" mod it can also be the cause of battery discharge & worse case fire.

I've found the LT155 a great unit & my s/h machine's done over 1000hrs without any component change out/failure (I'm fairly meticulous on maintenance). 

Let me know how you get on.


----------

